

Show HN: Snapcard Wallet for Bitcoin, with instant buying/selling - michaeldunworth
https://www.snapcard.io/wallet/hacker-news

======
rwmurrayVT
You're already on the deep web as a possible place for fraud. The whole
instant thing is a pretty bad idea IMO.

------
felipefresh
Super slick design, and the bitcoin buying process is ridiculously simple

~~~
causeimyanni
thanks, yanni here from snapcard (i'm one of the founders). let me know if you
have any more comments. we tried really hard to make instant buying using your
US bank account an actual thing :D

------
bgamido
Slick design. Also interesting that there is alt-coin support.

~~~
causeimyanni
Such thanks! Much wow :D

------
bramgg
Readability > Prettiness

The colours on that page are hard on the eyes.

~~~
causeimyanni
ah, thanks so much for the feedback. we're actually fixing up the front page
right now!

------
khamoud
Best user experience with a BTC company in a while.

~~~
causeimyanni
thanks! if you have an iOS device, check out our bitcoin wallet here:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/snapcard-bitcoin-
wallet/id92...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/snapcard-bitcoin-
wallet/id927725510?mt=8)

------
micaelaneus
Nice design, great tool!

~~~
causeimyanni
thanks! let us know if you have any problems using the platform - we're
working really hard to make it better :D

